# I was asked what I wanted when I passed



## Davycc (Jun 16, 2021)

When I pass, I hope to see
The dogs that where a part of me
I’ve loved so many, cherished all
I want to stand and give a call
And see those dogs that made me whole
Come running, barking fill my soul.
No two dog that were the same
But in my heart I knew their name
I truly hope that when I go
I have my friends from long ago
Who run and play with recent friends
A pack whose love that never ends
Where I go I need no gold
I only need the friends of old
The canine pal who asked for nowt
But those that I could not live without.
A perfect place that I can rest
With canine friends that were the best.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

What a sweet poem. I believe that when I get to heaven I’ll be greeted by all the animals I loved in perfect health and harmony


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Great poem. This more like my speed. I love this idea


----------



## Davycc (Jun 16, 2021)

I so want to do this at mine.


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

Davycc said:


> When I pass, I hope to see
> The dogs that where a part of me
> I’ve loved so many, cherished all
> I want to stand and give a call
> ...


I thought your poem was beautiful and moving. Thank you for sharing.


----------

